# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Reconstruyen las inundaciones del siglo XVI en las cuencas del Duero y el Tajo

## ben-amar

http://iagua.es/
(SINC/UAM) Una investigación fundamentada en archivos históricos ha permitido conocer las precipitaciones y avenidas fluviales que tuvieron lugar en la segunda mitad del siglo XVI en las cuencas del Duero y el Tajo. El trabajo es un ejemplo de las posibilidades que ofrece la investigación histórica y geográfica para el análisis de la evolución histórica del medio natural y para la comprensión de los actuales cambios climáticos y ambientales.

Con el objetivo de conocer cómo en la segunda mitad del siglo XVI varió el clima en las cabeceras de las cuencas del Duero y el Tajo situadas a ambos lados del Sistema Central, la profesora Teresa Bullón Mata, del Departamento de Geografía de la Universidad Autónoma de Madrid (UAM), hurgó en infinidad de documentos históricos buscando indicios que demostraran influencias de los cambios metereológicos sobre la vida cotidiana de las personas de la época.

De este modo transformando datos cualitativos en índices numéricos logró reconstruir la intensidad, magnitud y frecuencia de los principales episodios de lluvias e inundaciones que hace cerca de cinco siglos acaecieron en las cuencas del Tajo y el Duero, hasta el punto de poder establecer series estadísticas mensuales, estacionales y anuales.

El estudio fue publicado recientemente en Natural Hazards and Earth System Sciences, revista de la European Geosciences Union especializada en el análisis interdisciplinar de riesgos naturales. Los datos en los que se fundamenta el trabajo proceden del Archivo General de Palacio, el Archivo General de Simancas, el Archivo Histórico Nacional, los Archivos municipales de las villas de Madrid, Torrelaguna y Arganda, y de algunos manuscritos de la Biblioteca Nacional de España así como de la British Library. Todos ellos fueron interpretados y verificados comprobando su concordancia con hechos históricos suficientemente probados, y cuidando la ausencia de contradicciones respecto a otras informaciones de la misma fecha provenientes de distinta fuente.

El estudio, que desde el punto de vista metodológico y temático se sitúa a medio camino entre ciencias y letras, constituye un ejemplo de las posibilidades que ofrece la investigación histórica y geográfica para el análisis de la evolución histórica del medio natural y para la comprensión de los cambios climáticos y ambientales contemporáneos.

Centrándose en el análisis de las condiciones climáticas propias del siglo XVI, el trabajo aporta numerosos datos inéditos sobre avenidas fluviales mucho antes de que existieran registros de aforo. Una utilidad directa de sus resultados es la posibilidad que ofrece de mejorar las secuencias históricas necesarias para la prevención de las avenidas, en línea con lo expresado en la directiva europea 903/60 relativa a la evaluación y gestión de los riesgos de inundación.
Algunos resultados del estudio

En cuanto a las precipitaciones, el estudio evidencia un decrecimiento a partir de la mitad de la década de 1570, que continúa hasta el final del siglo. La disminución de las precipitaciones es más acusada en primavera que en otoño e invierno, lo cual tiene consecuencias medioambientales y económicas. Muchos de los datos de la época indican el deterioro de las masas forestales y la reducción de la actividad ganadera por falta de pastos durante la primavera. También se aprecia cómo las cosechas de cereal disminuyen muy apreciablemente en los años 90 respecto a las de los años 1560-1580.

En cuanto a las avenidas fluviales, el trabajo determina un total de 31 años en los que ocurrió alguna crecida (con o sin daños) en los ríos pertenecientes al grupo de la cuenca del Tajo; 19 años en el grupo de la cuenca del Duero. El número total de crecidas registradas, teniendo en cuenta todas las estaciones, es de 51 en el Tajo y de 29 en el Duero.

Las avenidas ocurren desde octubre a enero y de marzo a mayo, disminuyendo considerablemente entre junio y septiembre. Éstas se concentran en primavera (35 %), otoño (23%) e invierno (33%) en el Tajo, y en primavera (43%), otoño (15%) e invierno ( 42%) en el Duero. Las avenidas de primavera se producen en un 66% en tramos bajos. Las avenidas de invierno y de otoño se producen en todos los tramos de ríos, incluidos los de primer orden en el Tajo. En el Duero no hay, en ninguna de las estaciones, diferenciación estadística apreciable en los tramos de río que sufren inundación.

De modo más general, el trabajo determina tres periodos claramente diferenciados por sus niveles de lluvias e inundaciones. El primero, situado entre 1557 y 1573, es un periodo húmedo, en el que hay abundantes y continuas precipitaciones, mayores que los valores normales, aunque las avenidas no son extraordinariamente importantes. El segundo periodo, entre 1574 y 1584, es un período seco, en el que tanto las precipitaciones como las avenidas descienden por debajo de lo valores normales. En el tercero, desde 1585 a 1599, vuelven a ser importantes las avenidas, aunque hay menor número de incidencias por daños provocados por las precipitaciones. Este tercer grupo de años se caracteriza por una gran irregularidad interanual y estacional, pues a lo largo del mismo ocurren las mayores avenidas registradas en los documentos consultados y las sequías de mayor importancia.

Todos estos acontecimientos hidrológicos y pluviométricos son coetáneos de un régimen de temperaturas más frío de lo normal, por lo que el estudio argumenta que las avenidas que se produjeron pudieron haber estado influidas en cierta medida por desequilibrios en el balance hídrico general.

Referencia bibliográfica:

Teresa Bullón (2011). "Relationships between precipitation and floods in the fluvial basins of Central Spain based on documentary sources from the end of the 16th century", en Nat. Hazards Earth Syst. Sci., 11, 2215-2225, 2011.

----------

